# X.X Anybody here good with Statistics and Trignometry?



## Icalasari (Dec 18, 2008)

I am currently averaging at a measly 54-55% in Math 30 Pure

I want to become a vet or doctor, so my mark needs to be at LEAST 65%, if not higher, for that to happen. And I only have one test, one field test (will replace my lowest mark), and the final (worth 50% of the final mark) to raise it to 65%

That is at least 10% I need to raise my mark by. Basically, lets say that just the final is left. I would need a 85% on it just to get a 65% x.x

Please, somebody help? Heck, I need help with pretty much the whole subject (it covers transformations, which I managed to figure out at the end of the unit, trig I, trig II, conics, probability, statistics, and I forget the other thing), but trig I, trig II, and statistics are my weak point

I have a tutor, but, well, at this point, I need all the help I can get T.T


----------



## Eevee (Dec 18, 2008)

yes


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 18, 2008)

I had my college bachelors in math younger than you... ^^ does that count with being good?

hmm, truthfully, this is something that probably needed to happen much earlier, but, let's see. What are you having most trouble with in trigonometry, remembering the definitions? keeping straight relations between the functions? double/half angle formulas and others? Or maybe applying them geometrically to triangles and circles?

Right now, I could go on a whole lecture series about trigonometry, but unless you can give more specific areas of difficulty, I doubt it would have any more help than if you were reading a book. If you want, message me on one of my instant messengers... MSN's my most reliable one - scyther_85@hotmail.com


----------

